

Ask YC: Best Hacking Music? - sant0sk1

I'm always on the lookout for new music/artists. I suppose many in the YC community have similar taste in music. So, what/who does everybody listen to when they hack?<p>I tend to stick with classical/techno/anything without words as lyrics usually distract me from the task at hand.<p>How about you? What are you listening to right now?
======
omouse
This has been discussed many times before. pg should really include a search
bar or link on this site...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=132026>

~~~
fiaz
How to search Hacker News:

1) go to Google

2) in the search bar type:

<your search terms here> site:ycombinator.com

For example:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=music+hacking+site%3Aycombina...](http://www.google.com/search?q=music+hacking+site%3Aycombinator.com&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

~~~
bootload
_"... How to search Hacker News ..."_

my preferred way, but fails on posts where points < 2 because of
_rel="nofollow"_.

------
stevengg
<http://thefeelgood.com/>

------
Dylanfm
Yamato Ensemble -- traditional Japanese music with koto, flute, singing...

------
TrevorJ
Rob Dougan is one of my current favorites. A shame he only has one album out.
I'm also digging The London Philharmonics' album "The London Philharmonic
Orchestra Plays the Music of Pink Floyd"

~~~
rglovejoy
You must be referring to "Us and Them: Symphonic Pink Floyd" performed by the
London Philharmonic. It's pretty good, but there was an even better disc that
came out around 1989, "Objects of Fantasy: The Music of Pink Floyd" performed
by David Palmer (formerly of Jethro Tull) and the Royal Philharmonic
Orchestra.

------
Flemlord
I have a confession. I actually don't listen to anything when I code. I find
it all distracting. I'll sometimes put headphones on so people don't bother
me, but I never have anything playing.

------
rplevy
underground 1960s and 70s psychedelic, modern composers, electroacoustic
noise, idigenous folk art, (Joik anyone?), mentally ill street buskers, field
recordings, fractal and tesellation sound structures, Heitor Villa-Lobos,
evolutionary algorithm -based interactive composition, Roxette, aleatoric
compositions (Cage for example), and "The Free Software song" (just kidding
about the last one).

------
mrwizard14
I tend to listen to music podcasts such as Accident Hash, UC Radio, Indie
Radio Chattenooga and Sonic Wallpaper.

------
doubleplus
Trance! (Again!) <http://www.di.fm/trance/> !

~~~
jksmith
You got it. DI serves up good stuff. If I hadn't been listening to DI, I
probably would have never heard the collection by Shulman - OMG. It's
outrageous.

------
Glimjaur
At the moment there's lots of Nine Inch Nails - Ghosts I-IV spinning on iTunes
for me. :)

------
knv
The Humming of Server Fan ;)

------
yan
<http://www.hypem.com>

------
kingnothing
As always, I hack to ETN.FM's Progressive Trance stream.

------
nhooper
aphex twin

------
mburns
anything by Infected Mushroom.

------
simianstyle
daft punk

